
Kids get a $2 discount if they read aloud to a barber in Michigan (2016) - omlaya
https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/10/12/496553810/choose-a-book-and-read-to-your-barber-hell-take-a-little-money-off-the-top
======
marpstar
I think this is great, but $2? There's a barber in my home town who gives
_free_ haircuts to kids who'll read to him: [https://www.today.com/news/meet-
courtney-holmes-barber-who-g...](https://www.today.com/news/meet-courtney-
holmes-barber-who-gave-kids-free-haircuts-reading-t39116)

~~~
sokoloff
It's good for the kid, the parent, _and_ the barber this way.

